# Suggets Apps websites for Samsung GT S5753E Wave OS BADA A



## TSPatange_1309 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello Guyzz 
Recently i hired Samsung GT S5753E Wave and its OS is BADA (hope you heared  about it )..

I having some inbuilt softwares & Apps for it..but i wanna download some more...
Basically for android there are lost of websites for its softwares and Apps on WWW..
but i m unable to find d same for my samsung wave BADA..!

guyzz plzz suggest me sites for download d Apps for my BADA mobile....

hav a nice day..!

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

Is samsung.com will help...??


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 24, 2011)

BadaDev » bada app store
*www.samsungapps:?.com/


----------

